# No temperature reading ??



## dawid_evil (Apr 6, 2005)

I have a Gigabyte 9600pro and when i use AtiTool, there is now temperature reading show.   
Please help me.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 6, 2005)

does the card support monitoring?


----------



## malware (Apr 7, 2005)

I think Gigabyte 9600PROs don't have temp monitoring.

GV-R96P128DE                H/W Monitor N 
GV-R96P256D                  H/W Monitor N 

At this stage, you won't be able to see any temps, until you use external temp device.


----------



## Cobra427 (Apr 7, 2005)

on mine I can shwo the temp monitoring display but it never changes (it stays 90 on top and 30 on bottom), does this mean that my card doesn't support it..?


----------



## dawid_evil (Apr 7, 2005)

I can check my temp. in V-Tuner, now i have 40 degrees. WHY ??
I have model  GV-R96P128DH


----------

